# Weirdest/craziest/amazing trail cam picture you have?



## Hunter1357 (Jul 21, 2013)

What's the weirdest/craziest/amazing trail cam picture you have got? 
Here's mine, I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Johnscanyon (Jul 21, 2013)

Caught these cool pics when the creek started to rise.


----------



## nosfedgta (Jul 22, 2013)

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 22, 2013)

couple from a few years back


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 22, 2013)

and the infamous doe with no ears.  and before yall say it...its not a photoshop but is zoomed way in.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jul 22, 2013)

Here's one I got on camera a few years back, we called him the Mountain Dew Buck looks like he has a can in his mouth, not sure what it is though?
We never seen him again either.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 22, 2013)

All I run are videos.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 22, 2013)

Foreman, that is a great video!  check your PMs


----------



## Calcium (Jul 22, 2013)

Bobcat meets squirrel.


----------



## Hunter1357 (Jul 22, 2013)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Here's one I got on camera a few years back, we called him the Mountain Dew Buck looks like he has a can in his mouth, not sure what it is though?
> We never seen him again either.





01Foreman400 said:


> All I run are videos.



I laughed so hard at both of them


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 22, 2013)

Watch closely.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 22, 2013)

Make sure you turn up the volume so that you can hear the hit.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 22, 2013)

I thought this was a pretty cool video.  2 of these birds are no longer with us.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 22, 2013)

NASCAR Buck


----------



## Hunter1357 (Jul 22, 2013)

01Foreman400 said:


>



I wonder what happened to that yotes leg? and I love them video's though!!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hunter1357 said:


> I wonder what happened to that yotes leg? and I love them video's though!!



I think he was born that way.


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Jul 22, 2013)

Big ol Dawson forest bear missing a leg. Would make a wicked full body mount


----------



## Palmetto (Jul 22, 2013)

01Foreman400 said:


> Watch closely.



HAHAHAHAHA!

I would guess that has never been caught on film.. The tail is hilarious!!


----------



## furtaker (Jul 22, 2013)

Calcium said:


> Bobcat meets squirrel.



Now that is cool.


----------



## ssiredfish (Jul 23, 2013)

01Foreman400 said:


> NASCAR Buck



HAHA, Yea pretty quick through turn #3......


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Jul 24, 2013)

well I guess it speaks for itself


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Jul 24, 2013)

I guess she "well I guess the boys messed her up pretty bad


----------



## Slasher (Jul 25, 2013)

*Boogie nights!!!!*





My daughter called it dancing kitty...

Maybe Cat Scratch Fever....

Definitely no Saturday Night Fever though...


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Jul 25, 2013)

01Foreman400 said:


> I thought this was a pretty cool video.  2 of these birds are no longer with us.



That's pretty awesome right there man!!!


----------



## jknight (Jul 25, 2013)

*was a 10*

http://74.55.204.178/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Jul 25, 2013)

Man these are some great pics and videos guys keep them coming.


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 1, 2013)

nosfedgta said:


> Here are a few of mine.



Did he get abducted? Lol


----------



## nosfedgta (Aug 1, 2013)

ChasinTails said:


> Did he get abducted? Lol



I dunno, but I did not shoot a doe at all there because of that pic! lol


----------



## rolling_rock_123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Flying squirrel


----------



## the_great_white (Aug 1, 2013)

^^^^ that's pretty cool!


----------



## julian faedo (Aug 1, 2013)

TURKEY FIGHT


----------



## jbfitz (Aug 1, 2013)

rolling_rock_123 said:


> Flying squirrel



this one gets my vote


----------



## RebelBoy (Aug 3, 2013)

Got this about a year ago. (Obviously edited a bit so you can see the owl better)


----------



## deerhunter79 (Aug 3, 2013)

rolling_rock_123 said:


> Flying squirrel



thats an amazing pic!


----------



## Hunter1357 (Aug 3, 2013)

deerhunter79 said:


> thats an amazing pic!



I agree!! that's really cool right there!


----------



## whitetaildream (Aug 7, 2013)

she may be a little unbalanced


----------



## Wander (Aug 9, 2013)

Those are some great ones there.  I believe last year someone posted a video of a deer that ate a small live bird.  I would of never believed it if I had not seen it myself.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 9, 2013)

Some pretty cool stuff.


----------



## mickyu (Aug 9, 2013)

Nothing Special, I just thought it was cool.


----------



## Hunter1357 (Aug 9, 2013)

mickyu said:


> Nothing Special, I just thought it was cool.



Now that's cool! nice pictures!


----------



## dixiecutter (Aug 9, 2013)

here's one


----------



## Canyon (Aug 9, 2013)

Randypoo6292 said:


> Big ol Dawson forest bear missing a leg. Would make a wicked full body mount



Should get a 25% discount on the mount for only three legs....im just sayin.


----------



## mickyu (Aug 9, 2013)

dixiecutter said:


> here's one



Black Panther?


----------



## dixiecutter (Aug 10, 2013)

yup.


----------



## gcs (Aug 10, 2013)

here is a few bear pics


----------



## FMC (Aug 12, 2013)

love the yote/skunk video


----------



## Bone Collector (Aug 13, 2013)

01Foreman400 said:


> NASCAR Buck



Was this shot a Watkins Glen? I looks like Danica was in the lead, but I'm sure the Buck got the win. I'm sure some close up drafting ensued too...


----------



## snook24 (Aug 13, 2013)

An old one I like...rattlesnake striking a armidillo while he was guarding his corn pile...time and date are wrong


----------



## David Parker (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## TREY1984 (Aug 14, 2013)

David Parker said:


>



David what in the world? Didnt yo momma tell you to stop bringing home friends you find in the woods?


----------



## j_seph (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## David Parker (Aug 14, 2013)

TREY1984 said:


> David what in the world? Didnt yo momma tell you to stop bringing home friends you find in the woods?



Protect thin wheats


----------



## Rish (Aug 16, 2013)

rolling_rock_123 said:


> Flying squirrel



That's one of the best I've ever seen.  Very cool.


----------



## David Parker (Aug 16, 2013)

j_seph said:


>



sweet neck tie


----------



## DoeMaster (Aug 16, 2013)

Here is one with some of Mother Nature's special effects added.


----------



## AQuiverFull (Aug 16, 2013)

Very cool pics... I agree the flying squirrel is awesome. Those bear are beautiful but I hope they stay outta my neck of the woods.


----------



## sneaking squanto (Aug 19, 2013)

critters snooping around the house


----------



## CBUCK (Aug 19, 2013)

*The power of persimmons!!!*


----------



## Swampgator (Aug 20, 2013)

*New pic...*

Had this pic on camera this weekend.


----------



## trail camera junkies (Aug 20, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## M80 (Aug 20, 2013)

sneaking squanto said:


> critters snooping around the house



Can we say photoshopped


----------



## treemutt (Aug 21, 2013)

kinda like the flying squirrel that's cool


----------



## Geffellz18 (Aug 22, 2013)

whitetaildream said:


> she may be a little unbalanced



What's in that salt lick? Lol. Got the deer tipsy!


----------



## huntall (Aug 23, 2013)

These are not the best pictures. I snapped These from my digital cam with my phone camera. I have been getting this one all summer.


----------



## hikingthehills (Aug 23, 2013)

trail camera junkies said:


> [/URL][/IMG]



What is this? I failed head shot?


----------



## trail camera junkies (Aug 23, 2013)

hikingthehills said:


> What is this? I failed head shot?



Good question. The only answer I can give is a battle with a Goodyear tire or close to.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 23, 2013)

I got this one last week.  Looks like he is wearing my cam


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Aug 23, 2013)

Never got the first bucks pic again, he looks "slightly" uncomfortable


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Aug 23, 2013)

have no idea??


----------



## dixiecutter (Aug 23, 2013)

some of these are sad. that spike up there- is that a crack baby? either that or he survived a pretty good front bumper hit.


----------



## huntall (Aug 24, 2013)

dixiecutter said:


> some of these are sad. that spike up there- is that a crack baby? either that or he survived a pretty good front bumper hit.



It's amazing a coyote has not got the one I posted above!


----------



## CowtownHunter (Aug 24, 2013)

BOWHUNTER! said:


> Never got the first bucks pic again, he looks "slightly" uncomfortable



He needs to get himself a girlfriend.


----------



## trail camera junkies (Aug 25, 2013)

CowtownHunter said:


> He needs to get himself a girlfriend.


 
He resembles that documentary on T.V. "The man with the 132lb scrotum" caused by an injury that got out of hand.

TCJ


----------



## Hairtrigger (Aug 26, 2013)

Awesome thread and pics. There was a post a year or two ago that was dug up. Had some very funny photos..one had a neighbor woman pointing and yelling at camera because she hated deer hunters. Trying to find now...


----------



## papachaz (Aug 29, 2013)

*a weird one*

I'm putting two pics on of one of my food plots. It's not come up yet, still having deer to it though. The first pic is a daylight pic, a doe and a fawn. I put this one just to show the food plot. The second is a night pic with a weird shot. I have an idea what it is, but I want to see what y'all come up with:


----------



## huntall (Aug 29, 2013)

papachaz said:


> I'm putting two pics on of one of my food plots. It's not come up yet, still having deer to it though. The first pic is a daylight pic, a doe and a fawn. I put this one just to show the food plot. The second is a night pic with a weird shot. I have an idea what it is, but I want to see what y'all come up with:



That's easy.......that's one of them hooks that they throw to catch the buoy line of the crab trap on the Deadliest catch!


----------



## papachaz (Aug 29, 2013)

huntall said:


> That's easy.......that's one of them hooks that they throw to catch the buoy line of the crab trap on the Deadliest catch!



well heck, I hadn't even thought of THAT! now I may have to rethink what I thought it was.........


----------



## jmh5397 (Aug 29, 2013)

Don't know how weird these are but I sure as heck didn't expect to find these on camera!


----------



## Hunter1357 (Aug 29, 2013)

jmh5397 said:


> Don't know how weird these are but I sure as heck didn't expect to find these on camera!



That is weird.. I like that feeder you got in the first picture, I haven't never saw one like that before! nice pictures everyone!


----------



## Yankee Moved South (Sep 2, 2013)

*Heres a few*

A few from this year


----------



## huntall (Sep 4, 2013)

Yankee...you have any idea why the deer jumped like that?
He jumped high!


----------



## jevans7mm (Sep 4, 2013)

WM-Macon said:


> It looks like there is a snake right below him.  I don't see the "mass" in the next picture of the does.



Definitely a snake below him.


----------



## Hunter1357 (Sep 4, 2013)

jevans7mm said:


> Definitely a snake below him.



Oh wow. I just have noticed the snake! thats cool!


----------



## speedo (Sep 18, 2013)

this is a doe wiyh a antler too


----------



## matthewmagness (Sep 19, 2013)

*Fight,Snow,Back off my corn..*

My best ones.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Sep 19, 2013)

Flying squirrel looked like he was fixin' to take care of business...

Kinda like a ground attack run from a fighter...


----------



## chefrific (Sep 20, 2013)

*Raccoon Love*

Good thing my video stopped when it did.  Would have caught these raccoon doing the hanky panky.... 
Watch the two coons in the middle.


----------



## DRCOLLINS (Sep 21, 2013)

*cows*

on the loose


----------



## bassyoungin (Sep 22, 2013)

Lol at the last pic


----------



## cole9174 (Sep 22, 2013)

Holy Cow!!!


----------



## Hunter1357 (Sep 24, 2013)

DRCOLLINS said:


> on the loose



well that's disturbing


----------

